# 93 SE-R Won't Start after race



## planetosea (Dec 12, 2004)

My 1993 SE-R will not start. I went from 105 MPH to 0 MPH (using everything the ABS system could do). The car died, and will not start. I have disconnected the battery to reset everything, and checked all fuses. Is there an inertia or G-switch that shuts the fuel off when the car thinks it has been in an accident? If so, how do I reset it. Thanks for any suggestions. [email protected]


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Well most cars i believe do have that switch to shut off the fuel. Its usually in the trunk and theres a button to push that resets it. Hope thats all it takes:d


----------



## Drupjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

planetosea said:


> My 1993 SE-R will not start. I went from 105 MPH to 0 MPH (using everything the ABS system could do). The car died, and will not start. I have disconnected the battery to reset everything, and checked all fuses. Is there an inertia or G-switch that shuts the fuel off when the car thinks it has been in an accident? If so, how do I reset it. Thanks for any suggestions. [email protected]


No start could be anything really. Electrical, fuel, or air related. Now, if you blew the engine, you will also get a no start.

The first thing I would do is check the plugs and see if you have spark. Then make sure you have fuel and that you are getting enough air into the engine.

Failing that, do a compression test.

The Sentras do no have a fuel shut off switch like you find on most Fords.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Obviously you jumped on the brakes pretty hard...did you down shift also? Could you have damaged the engine by doing this? Did you go "off road" in this emergency stop situation?

As previosuly suggetsed....

Check Spark
Check Fuel
Perform a compression check.
Check all electrical connections and plugs

I am assuming the engine is turning over on the starter motor?


----------



## planetosea (Dec 12, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*



94Sentra Se-R said:


> Well most cars i believe do have that switch to shut off the fuel. Its usually in the trunk and theres a button to push that resets it. Hope thats all it takes:d



It is not in the trunk, that I've found. I'll admit I haven't taken the spare out, but as this is my 5th SE-R - I don't remember one there. Thanks for the advice. Best regards - [email protected]


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

does the starter try to turn over when you go for a start?


----------



## planetosea (Dec 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> does the starter try to turn over when you go for a start?



The starter turns fine. I've cranked it for 30 seconds or more and the car coughs - I am confident that for some reason it is not getting fuel. I am 99% sure that there is a valve that has been tricked into thinking that this car has been in an accident - but can't find any answers on how to fix it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

planetosea said:


> The starter turns fine. I've cranked it for 30 seconds or more and the car coughs - I am confident that for some reason it is not getting fuel. I am 99% sure that there is a valve that has been tricked into thinking that this car has been in an accident - but can't find any answers on how to fix it.


I dont know too much about those cars. We have a lot of information here and if you cant pull it up here, you can always try the SR20forums.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

pretty sure there is no such switchm maybe the sudden stop jerked a wire loose fine out what your missing, spark or fuel, then narrow down the reasons one u arent getting one or the other


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

o yea and if u down shifted good and hard u may have jumped timing, my ga16i engine in my 89 sentra jumped timing just from slowing down with the transmission still engaged , it turned over and over and over, even got fuel and spark and sometimes cuaghed but u can hear it was turning funny so morol of the story, check your timing while u are at it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

there's no switch of that kind on a b13. i've been in a front end collision before and didn't have any problems starting afterwards.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

When I first did a swap, we was driving it and slowed down then all of a sudden it wouldn't start anymore. We had to push it back three miles to find out what was wrong with it. Turns out when I left to see my girl for a weekend my brother had popped off the rotor cap and little screw that holds on the button had wiggled loose and fell off and the rotor button had turned so thats why it wouldn't start.

I would start by checking the simple things first. It sounds like it might be fuel. If you stopped really fast you might have sloshed all of the fuel to the front of the tank and the fuel pump ran for 5 seconds dry. The other thing I thought of is it didn't neccesarly die AFTER the car was stopped it may have just SEEMED that way, sounds like you stopped really fast and if so @105mph at 7ka rpms thats just enough time for the engine to brake itself and shut down, with you thinking that it died after you stopped. When you was slowing down did the car act funny at all? Did it smooth down to an idle, and then die? Or was it so fast you didn't know it.

Here's what I would do.

1. It probably not an air problem so I would forget about that for now.
2. Check for spark, get a spark tester from your local auto shop and check it.
3. Get a fuel pressure gauge and check your fuel(these are good to have anyway and you can rig it so its permament) I think you should have between 35 to 45lbs of pressure for it to run.

Do these things and get back to us with the results.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Make sure you check all the spark plugs.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I crashed into a Chevy Cavalier, my airbag didn't go off... oh wait I don't have one ! I only had front bumper scratches which I touched up with a spray paint... the other car was totaled. Seriously I felt bad for that woman driving the car cause she needed a tow back home...it was her fault too.


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok i was lookin up something in my lil handy book for my sentra from autozone when i noticed something called Fuel shutoff system. Now in this book it describes something to do with a carbeurator so i dunno if this will share anything with ur car. But it says and i quote " The fuel shut-off system cuts off the flow of fuel during decelerration at high speeds when manifold vacuum increases simultaneously with the rpm. This system operates in conjunction with the carburetor and fuel system to economize fule mileage." I dont really understand what the second part has to do with anything but ya i added it cause it talked bout the carburetor lol. But anyway it shows in this book there being a fuel shut-off relay so maybe u need a new one or just need to take it out and reset it some how? I guess the first thing to do is see if u even have this relay. U may also wanna check and see if u have any clogged injectors or anything. But with the way u described if u have a shut off relay i think thats what it is because it says it cuts it off during deceleration at high speeds and u fall under this very much LoL hope this helps.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

94Sentra Se-R said:


> Ok i was lookin up something in my lil handy book for my sentra from autozone when i noticed something called Fuel shutoff system. Now in this book it describes something to do with a carbeurator so i dunno if this will share anything with ur car. But it says and i quote " The fuel shut-off system cuts off the flow of fuel during decelerration at high speeds when manifold vacuum increases simultaneously with the rpm. This system operates in conjunction with the carburetor and fuel system to economize fule mileage." I dont really understand what the second part has to do with anything but ya i added it cause it talked bout the carburetor lol. But anyway it shows in this book there being a fuel shut-off relay so maybe u need a new one or just need to take it out and reset it some how? I guess the first thing to do is see if u even have this relay. U may also wanna check and see if u have any clogged injectors or anything. But with the way u described if u have a shut off relay i think thats what it is because it says it cuts it off during deceleration at high speeds and u fall under this very much LoL hope this helps.



Hehe. I don't think his car has a carburetor...good comment though :thumbup:


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

lol i know it dont have a carberator but i figured if they would put something like this on the carberated verison that maybe they would also put it on fuel injected. Just having it work in a different way.


----------



## Drupjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

94Sentra Se-R said:


> lol i know it dont have a carberator but i figured if they would put something like this on the carberated verison that maybe they would also put it on fuel injected. Just having it work in a different way.


hehehe FI engines are computer controlled. The only cars I know of that have a fuel shut off system (and are fuel injected) are Fords. Fords suck. 

If he braked hard enough and didn't downshift at the same time and/or didn't clutch, well..he may have screwed something up.

He said that it coughs, which to me means either no spark or blown engine. Now, my 94 Sentra XE has a problem with the distributor in that only one screw holds it on (it's supposed to be two). The engine is working great so I don't see the point in replacing the distributor. 

As I said, no starts could be a lot of things.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

You have to have the car running to check the timing. 



Slacky said:


> o yea and if u down shifted good and hard u may have jumped timing, my ga16i engine in my 89 sentra jumped timing just from slowing down with the transmission still engaged , it turned over and over and over, even got fuel and spark and sometimes cuaghed but u can hear it was turning funny so morol of the story, check your timing while u are at it


----------

